# De Rosa SK Pininfarina Luxury Pininfarina Blue



## hschell (Jul 21, 2008)

De Rosa SK Pininfarina by Holger Scheller, on Flickr
DSC_3782_20171014_16362_612 by Holger Scheller, on Flickr
De Rosa SK Pininfarina by Holger Scheller, on Flickr
De Rosa SK Pininfarina Luxury Edition by Holger Scheller, on Flickr


----------

